# Mehrere Netzwerkkameras unter einer öffentlichen IP zugänglich



## restebler (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen...

Mehrere Netzwerkkameras sind durch ein kleines Netzwerk miteinander verbunden. Nun möchte diese Netzwerkkameras (Typ Axis 207) über 1 öffentliche IP zugänglich machen. Dabei kann ein Server zum Einsatz kommen, es sollten jedoch so wenige Ports wie möglich geöffnet werden (kein NAPT).

Was für mögliche Lösungsansätze gibt es für diese Problemstellung?

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Loveboat (3. Juni 2009)

Hi,

wie willst Du denn auf die Kameras zugreifen? Via HTTP oder einer speziellen Software?
Abgesehen davon wie willst Du die Kameras unterscheiden wenn Du nur eine öffentliche IP hast? Dazu verhilft Dir PAT = Port Address Translation als für mich einzige Lösung. Dies bedeutet 1 Port pro Kamera damit Deine Anfrage direkt an eine Kamera weitergeleitet werden kann.

Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn es kein flüssiges live Bild sein soll evtl auch folgende Möglichkeit:

Es gibt software, die Bilder von der Cam alle x Sekunden in eine Dateischreiben.
das ganze machst du mit den 4 Cams, sodas in dem ordner immer 4 Bilder liegen:
cam1.jpg
cam2.jpg
cam3.jpg
cam4.jpg

die 4 Bilder bindest du in eine HTML-Seite ein und schreibst ein kleines script das die seite alle x sekunden erneuert.

Dann musst du nur Port 80 freigeben.


----------

